# 24.5 or 25 tube mech mod



## incredible_hullk (30/11/16)

hi suppliers

I'm looking for a tube mech (18650) with the above sizes in black

Thx


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

If anyone else interested...after much searching found this

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/ijoy-rdta-mechanical-mod-kit-with-limitless-classic-1114

good value at R950 for a limitless mech and RDTA


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

another option R500 for limitless clone at sirvape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/new-rhoduim-sleeved-limitless-styled-mod

Thats all I can find


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/12/16)

Just going to reply so you dont look like you talking to yourself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just going to reply so you dont look like you talking to yourself



Thx @Kalashnikov ...just putting it out there so others in need at some stage may see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (1/12/16)

The able is 24mm

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/able-v2-kit/

Geekvape also released a new kit called the Karma. Should be 24mm or 25mm but I'm not sure.

Edit: It is 25mm but still worth checking out.

http://www.geekvape.com/project/karma-kit/


----------

